# Brand Name Stamp



## clownfsh (Apr 17, 2013)

What companies are out there that can create our "Brand Stamp" for us? We would like to stamp our Brand Name on the inside of our shirts instead of having our Brand on a lable. 

Also, do all tagless tshirts already have care instructions/fabric info on them?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are you asking about a rubber stamp? If so, any office supply company like Staples or Office depot can do them.

All shirts, including tagless, has to have care/fabric info on them.


----------



## andromat (Feb 20, 2007)

No expert, but I think those small "stamped" labels on the inside are actually screen-printed.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

andromat said:


> No expert, but I think those small "stamped" labels on the inside are actually screen-printed.


The smaller they are the more likely they're thermal printed. Suffice to say there are all kind of ways to have tagless labels; screen print, thermal, stamp, vinyl.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

Actually, they are pad printed now days.


----------



## andromat (Feb 20, 2007)

That's interesting. I've got to research that..

So what would be the most adequate starting option for a small t-shirt business?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

andromat said:


> So what would be the most adequate starting option for a small t-shirt business?


Have them screen printed at the same time your designs are being printed.


----------



## andromat (Feb 20, 2007)

splathead said:


> Have them screen printed at the same time your designs are being printed.


Great, thanks!

So screen-printed still beats other options both from a price point and quality-wise? Then, I assume, as an alternative, I could also have a bunch of them done as plastisol transfers so that I heat press on demand...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

andromat said:


> Great, thanks!
> 
> So screen-printed still beats other options both from a price point and quality-wise?


Depends on what volume you're printing. 

We use transfers for custom and very short runs (24 or less). But you can't beat the convenience of direct screen printing done when the design is printed.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

andromat said:


> Great, thanks!
> 
> So screen-printed still beats other options both from a price point and quality-wise? Then, I assume, as an alternative, I could also have a bunch of them done as plastisol transfers so that I heat press on demand...


I will agree that screen printing is "generally" better quality than screen printing, but transfers can work out better price wise in certain circumstances......

Pressing on demand is where transfers shine.....I have some designs I sell a few dozen a week of......But the sizes will vary from Youth XS to 3XL and in dozens of colours.....With transfers every customer can get the size and/or colour they want without me having to invest 1,000s of $s for a large inventory.....


----------



## andromat (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes, I understand that plastisol transfers are different from screen prints by as much as a copy can be different from an original, and we are not talking a digital copy here. But still, it's just a small label on the inside of a t-shirt, so a minor quality deterioration could be ignored I guess.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

andromat said:


> so a minor quality deterioration could be ignored I guess.


There is no minor quality deterioration with plastisol transfers.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

splathead said:


> There is no minor quality deterioration with plastisol transfers.


In some cases it is quite the opposite.....If you choose a transfer maker who has decades of experience, their transfers are often better than some screen printers who think they can cure with flash dryers (or worse yet, heat guns) and get a "consistent" result.....


----------



## andromat (Feb 20, 2007)

I meant all other factors being equal, of course...

No minor quality deterioration with plastisol transfers? Good news, everyone!


----------

